# Getting Fancy



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

I now have different colors of eggs out at the farm so of course I had to take a "look at my fancy eggs" picture.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They make some amazing decorated Easter eggs.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

robin416 said:


> They make some amazing decorated Easter eggs.


I have some at home that lay pretty eggs as well, I want to do some natural dyes for next year.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

MaryEllen has pics on here somewhere of what she did with her rainbow eggs. They were stunning. Almost a shame to have to break them to eat.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Robin! I colored more this easter too lol. Way too much time on my hands. The easiest were the silk scarve ones. but i had more fun with the food dye lol.

Im getting 25 eggs a day now lol. Got 2 regular customers and am hopefully getting a third to buy eggs. The strawberries are from my raised garden, i forget about them and they give me awesome strawberries lol. I started with 6 plants and 5 years later they multiplied


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The strawberries


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where are your olive colored eggs? 

Are pics forthcoming on the silk scarf eggs? I don't think I've ever heard of those. Wait. I know I've never heard of them. 

You live in a good place for getting berries like that. They just get cooked here.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My olive egger passed away last year..her daughter lays light olive eggs, its in the basket just cant see it.
The silk scarf eggs ill find pics and put them up. They are beyond cool


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. She laid some of the darkest olive eggs I think I've ever seen.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you.
Here is simple silk scarf instructions


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You forgot something. Or my computer hasn't loaded it yet.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Get pure silk scarves, plain white cotton fabric, vinegar, rubberbands.
Cut silk scarves and white cotton fabric in squares around 7-9 inches long. Do same with cotton.
Carefully wrap silk around egg. Carefully wrap white cotton fabric around silk wrapped egg. Tie shut with rubberbands.

Place large pot of water with 2 tablespoons white vinegar boil on stove. Carefully put eggs wrapped up inside water and boil 20 minutes.

Once 20 min are up carefully remove eggs from water. DO NOT PUT EGGS IN COLD WATER. 

let eggs cool on counter before removing cotton and silk. 

The silk designs will transfer to the egg. 

DO NOT PUT EGGS IN WATER after you remove silk as the colors will come off.
Let dry on counter and enjoy.
I found you can only use the silk piece maybe twice but thats it


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

More pics but not mine


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those are amazing! I've seen eggs like that and just thought they were fake, mass produced. 

But what you did a few years back are still one of my favorites.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I do love the way i normally do it with the icing gel


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait, what? That's how you did all of those original eggs? I don't think you ever mentioned how you did it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah i used icing gel . 
Set up different bowls of warm water. In each bowl put 1 tablespoon of white vinegar and 1 tablespoon of olive oil. Get wiltons icing gels and drop 10-16 drops of each color in each bowl..mix each bowl. Take hard boiled eggs and your hands and hold eggs and roll them in the bowls of coloring till you like the color. 
Use paper towel and wipe the egg off afyer you take it out of the bowl. Egg will be slippery from the oil


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How the heck do you know all of this stuff? Or even hear about it to think about doing it?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Found my.old thread under easter eggs 2017

I am on Facebook and sometimes stuff shows up.. the egg stuff i was really interested in so tried it lol

Here are the silk eggs i did


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And the other eggs i did with the wiltons icing gel


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to look up that gel to understand how it hardens so it doesn't end up all over everything. 

Now let's see what Jedipat does with this information.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

This silk stuff has be interested. Time to research.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The icing gel doesnt harden (its sugar).
You mix everything in water bowls and the vinegar gets it to transfer to the egg. Icing gel is for cakes
Like using food coloring too. You can use food coloring also.
Jedi just be careful wrapping the eggs lol. I broke a bunch before i realized to wrap them gently lol before i put them in the boiling water


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's why I'm confused, what does the icing gel do if it doesn't harden?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It somehow embeds into the eggshell. Its thick like syrup. The vinegar makes some of the food coloring and icing gel embed on the eggshell. Its smooth though. Not bumpy.
You can also use cool whip in a tray, spread food coloring all on the cool whip,take a toothpick and swirl the coloring in the cool whip, then take hardboiled eggs that were soaked in white vinegar and roll them in the cool whip stuff and let sit then wipe off


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, are the eggs sticky once they dry? And how did you get the mottled appearance?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The eggs are not sticky because of the olive oil mixed in the water. 
The mottled is when you roll the egg. You hold the egg with your fingers on both hands and roll the egg in the water mixture. The more you roll it the more color goes on. When you like the color you stop rolling and dry the egg off with a paper towel..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Know what's amazing about that? It's incredibly labor intensive, potential for a huge mess but the outcome is eye candy. 

I know I wouldn't have that kind of patience. I've never been very patient and as I've gotten older, I have even less.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It is a bit messy. i took a video tonight for you. I dyed 3 doz eggs lol.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And some pics


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I've trying to pick out my favorite, the brown/burgundy one was the first pick. Then I see the one next to it, maybe that's my favorite. Then there's the blue/white or wait, there's the purple.


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

They look nice. I really like the painted ones too


----------

